# Dadant selling 4.9 foundation



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Date: Sep 01 2000 18:04:26 EDT 
From: Barry Birkey <[email protected]> 
Subject: Dadant selling 4.9 foundation 


Greetings -

I just got the word from Dadant that a decision was made this afternoon to start producing and selling 4.9mm foundation. They are now accepting orders and you can expect a 4-6 week delivery time for initial start up. Once the line is rolling you can expect normal turnover times.

They are offering it in 8-1/2" size (deep), but I understand they will consider custom sizes. It will be "Medium Brood Style", wax, no plastic. They will accept wax for foundation (working rates) and also manufacture ones own wax into foundation. (minimum may be required)

They will accept orders by phone, email, signed fax or snail mail. I trust plenty of people will start working with this foundation. It will be great to see now how this works in many different areas.

Glad to pass this on and I want to thank Dadant.

-Barry

DADANT & SONS, INC. (main office)
51 South 2nd St.
Hamilton, IL 62341-1399
Ph: 217-847-3324
Toll Free Order: 1-800-637-7468 (7am-4pm CT)
Fax: 217-847-3660 (24 Hr.)
Email: [email protected]

Jerry Hayes - Contact regarding foundation
email: [email protected]


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Word is Dadant is taking orders for 4.9mm foundation for shipping in Jan 01 at $9.95 per 10 sheets to direct buyers plus freight/shipping. 

Working rates will be done on an individual basis.

Key person to call or email is Jerry Hayes at Dadant. See previous post for phone number and address or email

Dee A. Lusby


----------

